# Tiere --> Maschinen



## Kiraro (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen, wie man sowas machen kann:

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/96500/96561bgIF_w.jpg

Ich hab echt keine ahnung, wie das funktioniert ^^'''

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ~ Danke

Gruß Kira


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

Bei mir lädt leider kein Bild. Könntest du es anhängen? - evtl. verkleinert


----------



## Kiraro (18. Januar 2005)

0kay, hier ist das Bild nochmal! ^^


----------



## GeHo (18. Januar 2005)

Schau dich mal um auf w1k   


> Can I take images from Worth1000's website without permission?
> No. Whether or not you make money on your site is irrelevant. You may not use, display or make available images from our site without our permission. Trust Jax on this - he's a copyright lawyer in training.


Steht auch extra nochmal bei jeder Gallerie drüber.

Ausserdem gibts in der Tutorials-Sektion von w1k ein ähnliches Tutorial.


----------



## Kiraro (18. Januar 2005)

Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der DOCMA ist übrigens, aufgrund des Wettbewerbs "Mischwesen", ein nettes Kurztutorial über eine "Krangiraffe" enthalten


----------



## Kiraro (18. Januar 2005)

Schade, bei uns gibt es solche zeitungen leider nich ...

Und das mit der naht verstehe ich auch nicht .. (http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161011&page=5)

Kann nich so doll englisch


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Januar 2005)

Im  Prinzip verhält sich das wie beim beliebten "Inset-Effekt". Bei diesem Beispiel wurden mit Hilfe eines Pfade die Konturen gezeichnet und anschließend mit spezifischen Ebeneneffekten versehen.


----------

